#kubuntu-se 2011-04-27
<bittin> vet nån hur man installerar Firefox 4 i Kubuntu 10.10 med svensk språkpaket?
<x_link> Oj, lite fler personer här =)
<x_link> Dock undrar jag lite vem/vad ubuntulo1 och ubuntulog2 är?
<x_link> Är väl ingen bot? För mig att jag sett något skrivande.
<bittin> Kubuntu 11.04 beta 2 seems to work only problems so far is that my window manager dwm won't start and the sound won't work :(
<dagon_> bittin: förmodligen fel kanal..
<bittin> nja orkade bara inte översätta till svenska
<bittin> tog bort pulseaudio och nu funkar ljudet, nu är det bara vänta tills nån fixar en fungerande dwm :p
#kubuntu-se 2011-04-28
<Saren> Någon som har tid och lust med en kort fråga om plasma?
<dagon_> fråga på bara
<Saren> Installerade precis natty, på min lilla Acer.
<Saren> Den verkar välja netbook-remix-plasma per automatik.
<Saren> Jag vill faktiskt inte ha det, utan vill ha den "vanliga" desktopen.
<dagon_> hmm, det ska man väl kunna välja vid loginskärmen?
<Saren> Loginscreen ger mig bara "KDE Plasma Workspace" som val.
<Saren> Väljer jag det får jag Netbook edition.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> har inte själv testat så kan inte säga mer än så
<dagon_> Philip5 vakna!
<Saren> Har kört apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, utifall att paketet är felinstallerat
<Saren> Men det ger ingen effekt.
<Saren> OK, lösningen för allmän info, System Settings - Workspace Behavior - Workspace. 
<Saren> Där kan man ställa in manuellt. Den defaultar baserat på native resolution.
<bittin> http://oi55.tinypic.com/124wq60.jpg
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-23
<swecarp> itmannen,  hur går det för gräsänklingen
<itmannen> Hojtan. Jo det lunkar på lite sakta. men hungrig
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-24
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  öpna muon pakethanteraren instalera flash där det har nog blivit ett fel i en uppdatering
<swecarp> jag hadde samma fel 
<swecarp> du skall om instalera allt som har med flash att göra
<swecarp> Krawlezt,  hur går det
<Krawlezt> swecarp: Jodå, går bra.
<Krawlezt> Dock orkar jag inte bry mig så mycket om det :)
<Krawlezt> Ska installera Windows (Dualboot) har jag bestämmt
<Krawlezt> bestämt
<Krawlezt> Återkommer
<swecarp> ok flash bekymret kom med en uppdatering i förra veckan det man får göra är att instalera om det som är grön markerat i muon pakethanteraren  när man har sökt på flash
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-25
<swecarp> itmannen,  gokväll och hojtans
<itmannen> Tjena grabben. Läget under kontroll ?
<swecarp> japp trött efter en dags slit
<itmannen> Jo det kan jag förstå
<itmannen> Jag är också trött. Har blivit tvungen att åka ut 2 ggr idag :)
<swecarp> ikka har du testat gymet
<swecarp> illa
<itmannen> Jodå. Jag börjar bli ganska biffig nu
<swecarp> ställer du upp i sveriges starkaste man i sommar:)
<itmannen> Troligen så blir det så. Bara det är bra priser
<swecarp> kanske dom har en värstingdator i pris ven vet
<itmannen> Innan jag började hårdträna så var mina överarmar som en piprensare. Nu år det som 2
<itmannen> Synd att jag blev trött efter 10 minuter :)
<swecarp> vad bra du har dubblat storleken
<itmannen> Nu är jag på G bland kvinnfolket på byn
<swecarp> i helgen sker det den stora vårstädningen
<itmannen> Väldigt attraktiv. Sjukpensionär som är en total datanörd och armar som piprensare :D
<itmannen> Jasså du ska städa bostaden från gamla OS
<swecarp> ja vem skulle inte nappa opå det
<swecarp> ja men bara på en maskin
<itmannen> Ok. Det är väl bra så långt
<swecarp> den gamla laptoppen funkar ju inte med kubuntu
<itmannen> Ok. Ja då ger det sig själv. Jag kör ingen rensning för jag måste säkert snart installera om ändå :)
<swecarp> vad blir det för dist denna gång
<itmannen> Ubuntu 12.10 alpha som kommer 7 juni
<swecarp> ok ytterligare en ustabel
<swecarp> nä nu kallar sänge klockan ringer 05,00
#kubuntu-se 2012-04-29
<Flygisoft> x_link
<x_link> Flygisoft: Var borta en sväng, är här nu annars.
<Flygisoft> ^^
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-22
<Philip5> Flygisoft: något nytt på paketfronten?
<Philip5> spänningen är oliderlig
<maxjezy> Philip5, den där videon du posta igår fick mig att gråta av oro
<maxjezy> .9
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja för det är nog rätt många som tycker de kan "låna" lite så där oskyldigt på kul
<Philip5> maxjezy: rätt intressant och galet
<maxjezy> jo, fast, man ska nog inte oroa sig för att bli stämd
<Philip5> visserligen är det där med att stämma väldigt amerikanskt när det gäller summor och förlikning men principen är den samma här
<maxjezy> jo, fast, man ska bara ignorera alla krav på förlikning och domstolar hit och dit
<maxjezy> det är hemligheten
<maxjezy> till slut rinner det ut i sanden
<maxjezy> man ska helatiden låtsas som om man aldrig har blivit kontaktad av den som äger copyrighten
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> ungefär som skatteverket agerar
<Philip5> tror det är svårare om man bor i usa
<maxjezy> jo, tacka fan för att man inte bor i det landet
<Philip5> ja 
<maxjezy> funderar på att flytta till holland jag
<Philip5> för att skaffa jobb ;)
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> dansa i fönster på red light district
<Philip5> på kvällarna ja och på dagarna jobba i en coffeshop
<maxjezy> det vore as-nice
<Philip5> och din tjej kan bli din hallick
<maxjezy> sen finns ju blender institute där med
<Philip5> hålla ipengarna
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> vad väntar du på?! :D
<maxjezy> jag försöker övertala tanten
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> hon sa att de är så mycket knarkare där
<maxjezy> är nog mer i detta land misstänker jag
<maxjezy> man hör aldrig om något negativt i media om holland
<Philip5> apropå videon igen. undrar hur tuben kan känna igen så mycket musik när shazam och andra kan ha svårt om det är någon remix eller liveversion
<maxjezy> knäpptyst om det landet
<maxjezy> youtube har väl face-detection mjukvara med?
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt hela den här google biten börjar bli lite läskig
<Philip5> facebook fick väl på pälsen för att de använde facerecognision på sina bilder och föreslog användare vem det kunde vara på bilden
<maxjezy> när det blir en världsregering kommer den antagligen heta google
<Philip5> hehe, men google är ju bara goda grabbar... tycker de själva
<Philip5> usa är galet vet vi ju
<Philip5> http://news.uk.msn.com/trending-blog/assault-rifle-good-kinder-egg-bad
<Philip5> det där är också rätt intressant
<Philip5> man får låta barn skjuta automatvapen i usa men inte äta kinderegg eller läsa första utgåvan av rödluvan och vargen
<maxjezy> varför får man inte äta kinder?
<Philip5> det kommer ju inte från ett amerikanskt företag så då är det farligt med för små delar att de kan sätta i halsen
<Philip5> totalförbjudet då vettu
<maxjezy> det bästa med usa är att de går på allt de där tjaffset om förändring, varje gång en ny president blir vald
<Philip5> inte i hela usa ska väl tilläggas men i vissa delstater
<maxjezy> alltså, det liknar en sekt hela landet
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> folk gråter och hurrar och skär sig i armarna när obama blir vald
<maxjezy> har inte sett något liknande i sverige 
<Philip5> såg du när de sköt den andra bostonbombaren? då var massor av amerikaner ute på gatorna och jublade
<maxjezy> förutom ett par SD som sjunger la la laaa lala laa, jimmie åkessson
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> men det är gott om propaganda för den egna befolkningen i det landet. är man inte pateriot så är man förädare och allt usa gör är bäst i världen
<maxjezy> en gång i tiden va det ett land som faktiskt man kunde se upp till
<maxjezy> med den tidens kunskap
<maxjezy> idag skulle vi fördömma ett sånt land med, men på den tiden.
<maxjezy> nordkorea och usa är ganska lika, och behöver varandra
<maxjezy> kim behöver usa, för att visa att sådär kan man inte bli, och usa behöver nordkorea, för att övertyga sitt folk om att de är fria
<maxjezy> men rättigheterna i usa försvinner en och en, skyldigheterna blir fler o fler.
<Philip5> har inte usa nordkorea så har de sedan iran
<maxjezy> näe, holland är ett land att ta efter
<Philip5> de hittar alltid någon ny
<maxjezy> de vågar ta i svåra frågor, det är iaf demokrati
<maxjezy> näe, jag har lite vila att ta igen
<maxjezy> sjuk fortfarande, går snabbare att bli frisk om man vilar mycket
<Philip5> jag ska kolla om jag fått någon avi för paket att hämta ut
<Philip5> har ju ett gäng grejer som ska komma under veckan :D
<Philip5> nästan som julafton i flera dagar :D
<Philip5> nepp inte än :(
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jag ska kolla
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nästan så jag är mer otålig än du :D
<Flygisoft> Haha jag tror nästan det :P
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Pu Dong International natten till idag
<Flygisoft> Så då är den på en flygplats i kina då med andra ord
<Flygisoft> Eller ja var där då iaf
<Philip5> uj uj uj, rafflande
<Flygisoft> Undra vart dom landar :P
<Philip5> långtbortistan
<Flygisoft> Haha typ
<Flygisoft> Nordkorea kanske
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, tänk om de skickar fel grejer till dig, du får ett paket som innehåller något extremt dyrt istället
<maxjezy> typ guld
<maxjezy> kommer du fortfarande hänga i kanalen?
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart :P
<maxjezy> du är som gustav i rederiet
<maxjezy> 20 miljoner på stryktipset gjorde inte han till någon snobb
<Philip5> Flygisoft: riktigt coolt att YONGNUO nu släpper sin YN-622 för nikon
<Philip5> jag ska nog köpa 4 sådana istälelt för mina pixel kings
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Flygisoft> Trådlös blix grejs va?
<Flygisoft> blixt*
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> det som är dåligt med nästan alla de där trådlösa är att det är bara väldigt dyra radiotriggers som har stöd för flera olika grupper med olika blixtkompensationsvärden
<Philip5> för nikon dvs
<Philip5> de flesta klarar bara ett värde i ttl-läge
<Philip5> yn-622n ska ju funka med en nikon su-800 som gruppkontroller men de är inte billiga så det känns bökigt också
<maxjezy> min bror har blixtar
<maxjezy> kan ja använda dem med min kamera
<Philip5> pixel king II har en gruppkontroller på gång men det är osäkert när den släpps och pixel kings funkar ju inte i ttl-läge med blixtar från yongnuo utan då bara med nikons egna blixtar
<maxjezy> han kör canon
<Philip5> nej det kan du inte
<maxjezy> alltså, de är såna trådlösa blixtrar som står på stativ med softboxar
<maxjezy> inte sån man sätter på kameran dvs
<Philip5> du kan använda dem i mauellt läge men inte på kameran utan trigga dem optiskt med din blixt på kameran
<Philip5> aha, ja sådana blixtar kan du använda för de är manuella
<Philip5> bara du kan trigga dem
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> antagligen optisk triggning då om du inte har någon synkkabel eller radiotriger för nikon
<Philip5> kabel är ju lite meck att ha och dra runt och riskera att snubbla på
<Philip5> maxjezy: du som gillar bokeh och att filma... ska du inte satsa på att skaffa en lens baby som du kal leka lite med DOF i olika plan?! ;)
<Philip5> verkar ju vara något du skulle gilla
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCmLWSwNVhw
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja såg att man kan använda sig av vaselin på linsen istället
<maxjezy> i ytterkanterna
<Philip5> inte samma sak
<maxjezy> så blir det den där sexiga drömeffekten som alltid va på sunset beach
<Philip5> det blurrar ju bara
<maxjezy> nej, det ger en drömliknande ljuseffekt med
<Philip5> inte samma som en tilteffekt
<maxjezy> ja måste kolla vidare på denna video för att se mera
<maxjezy> dom där ser ju helt sjuka ut faktiskt
<Philip5> med vasselin får du mer som effekten de kallar för "soft optic" i den där videon
<maxjezy> undrar hur många dagar ja varit sjuk nu
<maxjezy> käkade tacos idag, smakade typ papper
<maxjezy> av olika konsistens
<maxjezy> påminner om en film ja såg, där något händer och folket förlorar hörsel, sen känsel, sen smak, lukt osv.
<maxjezy> men cheddartacochipsen smakar fortfarande, så ja behöver nog inte oroa mig
<Philip5> göder du trollet peyam med massa saker nu också
<Philip5> han har ju inte alla hästar hemma
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> nej, ja tror nästan det är realubot
<Philip5> de är typ på samma nivå
<Philip5> nä imorgon tycker jag att en massa paket får komma fram till mig
<maxjezy> ja funderar på vad ja ska köpa
<maxjezy> en chromebook kanske?
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nya-kamerarem-systemkamera-passar-pa-canon-nikon-sony-mlf--auktion_301771_180419398
<maxjezy> inger den respekt?
<maxjezy> bruna manchesterbyxor och kavaj och den där remmen
<Philip5> ja det måste du ju skaffa... är ju så mycket du
<maxjezy> nej men en chromebook funderar jag faktiskt på att beställa nu
<maxjezy> spelar upp 1080 perfekt på youtuben
<maxjezy> med den klena hårdvaran
<maxjezy> behöver något nytt till min tv
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du pratat igenom det här med hollandsflytten med din tjej än då?
<maxjezy> hon säger att jag kan flytta men att hon inte vill
<maxjezy> vet inte om ja ska göra slut och flytta och tänka på karriären eller bli en norrlänning på riktigt
<Philip5> vilket sätt
<maxjezy> hon stannar iaf här i norrland
<Philip5> och du vill se världen
<maxjezy> satt och tittade på youtube videos om amsterdam igår
<maxjezy> kanske borde satsa på att skaffa en budget för att köpa en lägenhet lite centralt istället för att bara flytta sådär hux flux
<Philip5> räcker väl med en presseninng i skogen för dig ;)
<maxjezy> haha, jo, sommartid iaf :)
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-23
<Philip5> Flygisoft: här går jag hemma som i husarrest för UPS säger att de ska komma någon gång under dagen... :O
<Philip5> drygt att man måste gå och passa 
<maxjezy> Philip5, du får skaffa dig en hemmafru
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har dom inte ditt nummer?
<Flygisoft> Dom ringde då till mig och frågade om dom kunde komma en viss tid
<maxjezy> jag är hemmafru just nu, bara shoppar om dagarna
<maxjezy> nu var gratisperioden av aftershot pro över
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä inte via ebay då får de ju bara ens adress
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad tyckte du om programmet då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, så bra att jag testar installera det igen
<maxjezy> gah, det funkade inte
<maxjezy> :(
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe
<maxjezy> om ja fattat det rätt så stödjer faktiskt ubuntu 16 gb ram även på 32 bitars
<maxjezy> helt out of box
<Philip5> ja 
<maxjezy> jaja, då äre inte därför blender crashar
<Philip5> alla 32bits kernels idag har ju stöd för pae
<maxjezy> då slipper ja byta till 64 bit
<Philip5> ja den orsaken finns ju inte idag på samma sätt att det skulle vara en begränsning av ram
<maxjezy> men gäller detta alla program
<maxjezy> eller är det bara operativsystemet
<maxjezy> typ, kan 32 bitar blender anvädna 16 gb?
<maxjezy> använda
<Philip5> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_3264&num=1
<Philip5> ofta går det lite snabbare/bättre att köra äkta 64bit
<Philip5> kan även bero på hur programmen i sig är optimerade
<maxjezy> kanske endå är dags att byta när nya ubuntu kommer
<maxjezy> valde 32 bitar för ja trodde den var stabilare
<Philip5> var mer så förr att vissa grejer inte var skrivna och beprövade lika mycket för 64bit som för 32
<Philip5> UPS: Stockholm-Arlanda, Sweden 	23.04.2013 	8:43 	Ute för leverans 
<Philip5> värst vad länge de är ute och åker med mina paket
<maxjezy> de är säkert många där i muppsala som ska ha paket idag
<Philip5> av mupp-ups
<maxjezy> de åker säkert förbi tensta, akalla, märsta, båstad, enköping, örsundsbro, hjo, gävle först.
<Philip5> antagligen
<Philip5> har ju typ 4 paket på ingång den här veckan
<Philip5> tror 2 borde komma idag
<maxjezy> äre något annat än kameraprylar?
<maxjezy> vad har du beställt?
<maxjezy> jag blev faktiskt sugen på en chromebook, funderar på att beställa en sån åt tanten
<maxjezy> tankten på att aldrig mer behöva ge datorsupport verkar lockande
<Philip5> bara fotoprylar
<Philip5> hehe, blir hon glad om du beställer en sådan i hennes namn tror du!? :D
<maxjezy> jo, hon jobbar ju
<maxjezy> tjänar stora pengar nu
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur många tusen lägger du i snitt per månad på foto
<maxjezy> framkallar/printar du något?
<Philip5> så då måste du hjälpa henne att spendera för det har hon inte tid med som jobbar så mycket ;)
<maxjezy> precis, sen är hon så jävla snål
<maxjezy> hon börjar alltid böla när hon köpt saker
<Philip5> nej jag printar aldrig men tänkte göra en print faktiskt åt min syrra i present
<maxjezy> sen sitter hon och tittar på lyxfällan
<maxjezy> gör det, har du någon speciell bild du tänker använda?
<Philip5> hon bölar väl av lycka för att du tänker på henne när du shoppar ;)
<maxjezy> haha, nääh
<Philip5> en bild från i somras
<maxjezy> hon har blivit hjärntvättad av dom där jonny och matias
<Philip5> har bara inte redigerat den än
<maxjezy> tror att man behöver budgettavlor osv
<maxjezy> är det du eller hon på bilden?
<Philip5> landskapsbild
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> grönt?
<Philip5> från västkusten
<maxjezy> aha, västkusten är bästkusten
<Philip5> hav, kobbar och solnedgång... så där pitoreskt
<Philip5> hon var med när jag tog den
<maxjezy> jasså, familjesemester?
<maxjezy> vi åkte alltid till västkusten på semester back in the days
<Philip5> hon och jag var och hälsade på våra föräldrar som bodde i stuga där då
<maxjezy> hyrde stuga och drack 
<maxjezy> fiskade
<Philip5> vi också
<Philip5> inte så mycket dricka då
<Philip5> var ju liten på den tiden
<maxjezy> jo, precis
<maxjezy> köpte billig cola
<Philip5> åkte dit med päronen till jag kanske var 15 och sedan slutade åka med päronen på semester
<maxjezy> originalcolan är ju as-billig där omkring av någon anledning
<maxjezy> ja mins sista gången ja åkte dit, höll på att dö när ja skulle svänga av mot en godisaffär som låg vid en backe
<Philip5> ska vara på glasflaska då också
<maxjezy> kom en mercha i 250 blås, körde rakt mot oss, jag och kompisen hade motorstopp på fel sida av vägen
<maxjezy> han lämnade några hundra meter bromsspår 
<Philip5> men vad störigt det är att gå och vänta på budbil då
<Philip5> vill ju kunna göra annat
<maxjezy> jo, jag ser posten åka runt i området flera timmar innan den kommer till min dörr
<maxjezy> ibland blir ja bara sugen på att gå och skälla på honom
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/En_NIKON_D_800_E__MD_B12_24_70_2_8_46312432.htm
<Philip5> ska du inte slå till?!? bara att åka ner och hämta upp på tjejens kort... ;P
<Philip5> apropå blocket och sundsvall.... ett sånt här 17-50/2.8 objektiv har jag: http://www.blocket.se/vasternorrland/Tamron_objektiv_for_Nikon_46547203.htm
<Philip5> knivskarpt och bra men lite omodern fokusmotor och ingen VC/VR
<maxjezy> vänta lite nu, tror ja vet vem detta är
<maxjezy> jepp, ja vet vem det är 
<Philip5> stöldgods?!
<maxjezy> nej, han fotar med nikon d3200
<maxjezy> såg han lägga ut sin d3200 och det där objektivet på en annons på facebook
<Philip5> ska han sälja allt sitt kit?
<maxjezy> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/886106_10151339052193016_576614965_o.jpg
<maxjezy> där är en bild killen tagit
<maxjezy> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/740934_10151212751318016_1901667413_o.jpg
<maxjezy> em till
<Philip5> om du fotar med stativ kan du också göra det där
<maxjezy> jo de klart
<Philip5> såg du objektivet också?
<maxjezy> han ville ha 5800 totalt
<maxjezy> för allt, objektivet och kameran
<maxjezy> Säljer min systemkamera Nikon D3200 med medföljande objektiv på 18-55 mm. Kameran är i toppskick! Inköpt ny i oktober i höstas. Alla tillbehör ingår så som instruktionsbok, batteriladdare, bärrem, regnskydd, originalkartong.
<maxjezy> Kameran är på 24 megapixlar! Minneskort och fjärrkontroll ML-L3, väska ingår också!
<maxjezy> Pris 3200 SEK
<maxjezy> Finns i Sundsvall!
<Philip5> men de tär olika säljare av d800e och tamron-objektivet
<maxjezy> ja, de är tamron objektivet
<maxjezy> ja tänker på
<Philip5> 2600 kr vill han ha för tamrongluggen
<Philip5> men den har väl fult motljusskydd... ;P
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=49840
<maxjezy> där ser du hur diskussionen går på facebook
<maxjezy> om du inte har facebook
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> alltid någon wise-ass som ska kommentera att priset är för högt
<Philip5> den där markus skulle säkert tycka det var dyrt om man fick köpa en ny nikon d800e för 10000 kr också 
<maxjezy> jag vill dock inte ha begagnat
<maxjezy> jo, begagnat är alltid för dyrt
<maxjezy> enligt vissa
<maxjezy> jag skulle köpa en xbox 360 på bud via facebook
<maxjezy> sen kommer det en finnig 18 åring och budar över mig
<maxjezy> men sen har han inte råd för han inte fått sin månadspeng
<maxjezy> fan va sur ja blev
<maxjezy> annars hade ja vunnit på mitt bud lixom
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> jävla facebook, orkar inte med alla klantskallar där
<maxjezy> nuförtiden surfar ja bara på tantens facebook
<maxjezy> om ja behöver kontakta någon eller snoka lite
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tur du har henne
<Philip5> så hon kan åka dit för alla dina ärekränkningar
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> jag näthatar alltid via hennes 
<maxjezy> då blir det iaf inte näthat från unga vita förbryllade män
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> skumt att inte corel aftershot pro finns på den svenska corel sidan
<maxjezy> http://www.corel.com/corel/index.jsp?storeKey=se&trkid=SEsemKWS
<Philip5> jag ska nog ringa till ups och säga att jag känner mig kränkt för att jag verkar vara sist på deras utdelningslista. om det är för att jag är vit man...
<maxjezy> ja, säg att du hört att de åker förbi enköping först
<maxjezy> bara det är kränkande
<Philip5> lite som peyam som verkar tro att alla kränker och dissar hinom för han är kurd men att det egentligen är för att han är rätt puckad
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ja tror fan inte han är kurd ens
<Philip5> bara puckad
<Philip5> fan, ups har inte kommit än och jag har ju inte ens kunnat duscha på hela dagen för att jag varit rädd att missa dem...
<Philip5> ups är inte bra för mina nerver.... :O
<maxjezy> haha :)
<maxjezy> jag kontakta dustin angående min smart tv
<Philip5> vadå då?
<maxjezy> klagade lite på smart-tv funktionen och frågade om de hade något gött att ersätta detta med, hon undrade om ja ville ha snabbare internet
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> och betala mer?! ;)
<maxjezy> jag brukar ringa och låtsas vara helt korkad
<Philip5> men det gör ju tjejen
<maxjezy> frågade om det fanns något man kunde koppla in som boostar effekten
 * Philip5 föredrar posten paket eller liknande där man får en avi och hämtar ut själv. kan göra det i sin takt än att gå och vänta på hemleverans
<maxjezy> varför valdre du inte posten?
<maxjezy> schenker är värdelöst
<Philip5> på ebay får man ju det leveranssätt som säljaren kör med
<Philip5> ups är kanske smidigt att skicka med internationellt
<Philip5> ups är säkert jättebra för andra än mig
<maxjezy> har för mig ups hämtade upp en brandsläckare som ja köpt för 4 tusen
<maxjezy> som ja reklamerade
<maxjezy> insåg att de kostade betydligt mindre på andra ställen
<maxjezy> kanske va dhl
<Philip5> tror dhl är dyrare än ups men vet inte säkert
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu kom paketet så nu kan jag äntligen dusch! :D
<maxjezy> svettigt att vänta kan ja tänka mig
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> nu ska öppnas :D
<Philip5> ren och nyduschad
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> var kolfiberstativet jag beställde
<Philip5> sjukt lätt
<Philip5> maxjezy: fick ett sånt här nu: http://www.cyberphoto.se/?https://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=ge3232
<Philip5> fast en modell som är 7 cm lägre som högsta höjd
<Philip5> och ett sånt här huvud: http://www.cyberphoto.se/?https://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=B2
<Philip5> fast jag köpte det nytt på ebay för 1500 kr totalt :D
<Philip5> är typ halva priset
<maxjezy> hur kändes huvudet?
<maxjezy> tror du det är bra nog för video?
<Philip5> stabilt och bra i. inte minst i jämförelse med mitt förra
<Philip5> fast för video ska du kanske inte ha en sådan modell
<maxjezy> är det bara möjligt att snurra det med kulan eller?
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> aha
<Philip5> men för video är det nog bättre att ha en med arm som man kan panorera med
<maxjezy> jo, klurar dock på om man ska bygga ett video huvud själv
<maxjezy> abec 5 kullager och lite fantasi
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> dom kostar ju en hel del
<maxjezy> så ser de ofta klena ut
<Philip5> du ska väl ha ett sånt här? billigt och så http://www.cyberphoto.se/?https://www.cyberphoto.se/info.php?article=683555
<Philip5> som man kan göra små glidningar i alla axelled
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> men, de där priserna får man en hel moped för
<maxjezy> förstår verkligen inte hur de sätter sina priser
<maxjezy> kanske man ska bli kamera tillbehör tillverkare
<maxjezy> verkar finnas pengar att hämta
<maxjezy> Jizzone Alcone
<maxjezy> kan mitt märke heta
<maxjezy> nu behöver jag bara ladda ner ett cad program och en fräs
<maxjezy> Flygisoft borde verkligen ta och vinna storvinsten snart
<maxjezy> kanalen behöver lite bättre ekonomi än vad min tant erbjuder
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> håller med dig totalt
<maxjezy> va lite snack om det i morgonsoffan på svt idag
<maxjezy> om hur storvinsten kan förändra ens liv
<maxjezy> med tiggare, organisationer som vill ha donationer osv
<maxjezy> jag kallar mig inte tiggare
<maxjezy> erbjuder faktiskt credits i eftertexten på min nästa storfilm
<Philip5> nä fotoprylar har ju fantasipriser men det är väl för att upplagorna är ganska små och att de som köper sådana där prylar oftast är lite av proffshållet som har dem till produktioner att tjäna pengar
<maxjezy> har du tjänat några pengar?
<Philip5> på foto nej
<Philip5> maxjezy: du ska inte köpa in en sådan kamera som lantmäteriverket precis skaffat? de har köpt in en 260 megapixelkamera för att ta flygfoton :D
<Philip5> äckliga är att det är microsoft som gör kameran som kostar 7,5 mille
<Philip5> http://www.microsoft.com/ultracam/en-us/UltraCamEagle.aspx
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ja, nu får linux lite att stå i
<maxjezy> framtidens webbkamera
<Philip5> tror inte kamera har windows som operativsystem direkt
<Philip5> men man kan ju undra varför MS ska äga kameratillverkning och försäljning för flygfoto
<Philip5> kanske har något med deras karttjänst att göra
<maxjezy> tror de ska använda dessa i sateliter för övervakning 
<maxjezy> tittade precis på en amerikans serie som börjat nyss
<maxjezy> poliser som raidar gräsodlingar
<maxjezy> potcops
<maxjezy> en gubbe hade gräs för ca 2 miljoner dollar 
<maxjezy> och han klara sig fri från straff
<maxjezy> han hävdade medicinskt bruk
<maxjezy> men han blev av med allt gräs
<maxjezy> polisen får klippa ner gräs oavsätt om det är för medicin eller inte
<maxjezy> ska se ett till avsnitt nu, intressant.
<Philip5> hehe, galet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är du vaken än?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp
<Philip5> har spelat CoH
<Flygisoft> CoH?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och du är tydligen också vaken och pysslar med nått
<Philip5> company of heroes
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Satt och spelade LoL
<Philip5> har du provat det?
<Philip5> LoL=
<Flygisoft> tänkte programmera lite nu
<Philip5> ?
<Flygisoft> Leauge of Legends
<Flygisoft> Nej har inte provat
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> League*
<Philip5> om någon månad kommer CoH 2 och det ska bli kul att se om de kan hålla kvar spelkänslan i en uppföljare
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> CoH har ju ett antal år på nacken men håller än
<Flygisoft> Typ strategi eller vad är det för något?
<Flygisoft> Mjo har för mig att du spelade det där spelet för bra länge sedan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du sett att Steam finns till Linux nu?
<Flygisoft> Finns ju en hel del spel där
<Philip5> realtidsstartegi i andravärldskrigsmiljö
<Philip5> jo men spelutbudet är ju begränsat 
<Flygisoft> Mjo, allt är ju inte kompatibelt än iaf
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-24
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> har du haft någon koll på ditt paket idag då?
<Flygisoft> 175 spel för linux på steam tydligen
<Flygisoft> Ne har inte kollat, kan kolla strax :P
<Philip5> tappade nätet där för ett ögonblick
<Philip5> missade jag nått=?
<Philip5> gick sista jag skrev fram?
<Philip5> nu är det bara 3 paket kvar den här veckan som ska komma :D
<Flygisoft> (02:00:07) Philip5: nä
<Flygisoft> (02:00:21) Philip5: har du haft någon koll på ditt paket idag då?
<Flygisoft> (02:00:50) Flygisoft: 175 spel för linux på steam tydligen
<Flygisoft> (02:01:06) Flygisoft: Ne har inte kollat, kan kolla strax :P
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Vad har du fått då?
<Philip5> [02:01] <Philip5> fick mitt paket via ups idag kl 16.30 och hade väntat hela dagen
<Philip5> [02:02] <Philip5> nu är det bara 3 paket kvar den här veckan som ska komma :D
<Philip5> idag fick jag kolfiber tripod med ballhead
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Philip5> men nu är det sovdags och du ska koda
<Philip5> flygisoft: satt du uppe fram till det blev ljust och kodade i natt?
<maxjezy> Philip5, tills det blir ljust på natten?
<maxjezy> är det en slags metafor för besök av änglar eller ufos?
<Philip5> jap
<Philip5> vem vet
<maxjezy> ja, vem vet  :)
<Philip5> undrar om jag får något paket idag också
<maxjezy> jag är så pass pigg idag att jag klarar av att stå på benen
<Philip5> ska vara som julafton varje dag tycker jag
<maxjezy> så ja ska ut och fota lite med min dotter 
<Philip5> vilka framsteg!
<Philip5> snart så gör du en film som får oscars
<Philip5> maxjezy: du kanske ska göra en sådan här film med din dotter?!!? :D  http://www.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/nyheter/inrikes/article8585305.ab
<maxjezy> hon är för gammal
<maxjezy> men den där är riktigt bra
<maxjezy> sett den flera ggr
<maxjezy> ut nu
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> sådär, proffsbilder tagna
<Philip5> när ska du visa alla coola nattfilmer du tagit då?
<Philip5> de där du kopierar mina 
<maxjezy> haha, näe
<maxjezy> beställde du ett variabelt nd filter?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> kommer nog i veckan
<maxjezy> vad gav du för det?
<Philip5> beställde ett billigt som säkert är rätt dåligt men kul att leka med
<Philip5> 100 kr
<Philip5> maxjezy: här kan du se lite skillnad på filter och filter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdumYhUE0Z4
<Philip5> i kvaliet
<maxjezy> 666 megabyte bilder tog ja när ja va ute
<maxjezy> läskigt
<Philip5> om du fotar i raw så är väl varje bild mellan 30-40 mb eller?
<Philip5> undrar om jag skulle ta och åka och hämta ut ett paket men jag tror posten inte har kommit än så det kan hända att det finns två paket att hämta ut
<Philip5> trist att åka två gånger
<maxjezy> ja, 35 bilder
<maxjezy> blev det
<maxjezy> fattar inte hur det blev 666 mb dock
<maxjezy> runt 21 mb
<maxjezy> per bild
<maxjezy> det står i kameran att de är 29 mb per bild för raw
<maxjezy> men i linuxet visas de som 21-22
<maxjezy> en ligger på 18,7 mb
<maxjezy> skumt skumt.
<maxjezy> åker du med bil eller buss?
<maxjezy> bil är verkligen inte miljövänligt att ta två rundor med.
<Philip5> hämtar ut paketen ett par kvarter bort så det är dit och tillbaka på cykel
<Philip5> ska käka lite först och sedan öppna men det är bara bikaraster och barndoors till mitt studioljus i paketet så det är inte väldigt spännande mer bara bra att ha
<Philip5> var en skittjurig kärring framför i kön som blev sur på personalen för att de inte ville leta efter hennes "lilla" paket från ellos när hon inte hade varken avi eller kolliid med sig och skulle bli tvungen att gå hem och hämta eller kolla upp själv. var också kö efter kärringen som då skulle få stå och vänta
<maxjezy> vi hade en tant framför oss i kön som frågade hur gammal barnet va 
<maxjezy> hon va söt, sådär som en tant ska vara
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du något sätt att få en till period av aftershot pro?
<maxjezy> trial
<maxjezy> installera om ubuntu borde väl funka?
<Philip5> man kan betala för ett serial eller "skaffa" ett serial så kan man köra det 
<maxjezy> vill inte vara olaglig
<Philip5> jaha, lite kul ljusmodifierare för studioljus det där
<Philip5> nä det gör du rätt i men du vill använda en trial gång på gång ;)
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> eftersom ja va sjuk typ 10 dagar av dessa 30
<maxjezy> orkade knappt testa funktionerna ordentligt
<maxjezy> ska nog ringa till corel och prata med dem
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> men du gillade programmet annars eller?
<Philip5> även om darktable är open source och fritt så ligger det en del efter de kommersiella programmen
<maxjezy> jo, det är helt segt och jävligt
<maxjezy> det blir nog bra
<maxjezy> men den versionen jag har är jobbitg
<Philip5> men din tjej gillade väl det så hon betalar väl gärna $60 på sitt kreditkort ;)
<maxjezy> jo, om hon hade kreditkort så
<maxjezy> ska skaffa det till henne
<maxjezy> verkar inte som om det är corel enbart som ligger på den linjen som står på hemsidan
<Philip5> kostar 397 kr och det är ändå rätt billigt för ett program om man jämför med photoshop och annat
<maxjezy> orkar inte prata med någon luffare som inte vet något om något.
<Philip5> det är väl någon agent i sverige åt corel
<maxjezy> det va visst till corel
<Philip5> skulle behöva en helt egen garderob snart för alla mina fotoprylar :D
<maxjezy> men de va engelska
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> och en tjej som prata jättesnabbt igenom alterntiven
<Philip5> tror inte de köper det där med att ge dig extra trialdagar för att du varit sjuk några dagar ;)
<maxjezy> haha, näe.
<maxjezy> tänkte om de kunde skicka faktura
<Philip5> för du inte har något bankkort?
<maxjezy> precis
<Philip5> dålig kreditvärdighet
<Philip5> taskiga utdrag från UC
<maxjezy> UC?
<Philip5> upplysningscentralen
<maxjezy> jag har dålig kreditvärdighet iaf
<maxjezy> har kronofogden på mig 
<Philip5> det är till UC de brukar begära utdrag för att se om man har betalningsanmärkningar, vad man deklarerat för inkomst etc
<maxjezy> har typ 10k i skuld till radiotjänst
<Philip5> om de ska vilja göra affärer med en
<Philip5> ja den maffian ska väl sänka en massa folk
<maxjezy> jo, men ja känner mig inte sänkt för det
<Philip5> men din ekonomi kanske känner sig sänkt
<maxjezy> näh, påverkar inte mig
<maxjezy> det är ju corel som förlorar på det
<Philip5> noll kan inte bli mindre ;)
<maxjezy> de säljer ju digitala kopior
<maxjezy> de kan knappast förlora på att ge ut en kopia på faktura
<maxjezy> även om de inte får in betalningen
<maxjezy> förutom faktura och hanteringsavgifter
<maxjezy> får fota i jpeg tillsvidare
<maxjezy> +raw
<Philip5> testat digikam något?
<Philip5> är ju inte samma som darktable
<maxjezy> jo, jag testade, mins dock inte vad det var med det
<maxjezy> ska testa igen nu
<Philip5> det hanterar ju raw-filer men gör mest basicgrejer och kan batcha ändringar
<Philip5> är mest för att organisera sina bilder
<maxjezy> jag får felmeddelanden i typ alla programmen
<Philip5> vad för fel?
<maxjezy> inget verkar funka
<maxjezy> tex, ljusbordet
<maxjezy> det står, dra och släpp bilder här
<Philip5> i digikam?
<maxjezy> men det funkar inte
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> du kör inte kde eller?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> ska jag göra det tro?
<maxjezy> dra och släpp är verkligen efterblivet i ubuntu
<Philip5> den använder ju kioslave så det kan ju ha något med att unity inte pratar över kde-grejs
<maxjezy> går inte dra filer till några program alls
<maxjezy> inte ens vlc kan man dra filer till
<Philip5> funkar utan problem i kde
<maxjezy> jaja, bootar kde och testar där
<Philip5> vlc använder väl qt och unity kör väl inte med qt heller även om jag tror de skulle gå över till det kanske
<Philip5> mr kde
<Philip5> är det madmax det?
<Philip5> och maxjezy är unity dude
<madmax> jepp, men det funkar inte i kde heller
<madmax> försöker dra filer från dolphin
<Philip5> vad använder du för program att droppa mellan då?
<madmax> till ljusbordet i digiKam
<madmax> med musen, markerat filerna ja vill dra, typ 3 .NEF filer
<Philip5> hmm, ljusbordet
<Philip5> aha
<madmax> digikam 3.0.0
<Philip5> fast i ljusbordet så är det bara att droppa inom just ljusbordet
<Philip5> inte från andra program
<Philip5> inte för att jag brukar använda ljusbordet ofta direkt
<madmax> hur öppnar ja bilderna i digikam
<madmax> importerar eller vad man nu säger
<madmax> kan göra en liten video om hur det ser ut för mig, om du vill se
<Philip5> du skapar en collektion där du har dina bilder
<Philip5> då får du upp dem som album att bläddra runt bland
<madmax> finns ju en flik som heter importera där uppe
<madmax> den är allt gråmarkerat i
<madmax> förutom kamera
<madmax> lägg till bilder, lägg till kataloger
<madmax> de går ej välja
<Philip5> men du har väl ingen collection alls då eller?
<Philip5> att importera till
<Philip5> du skippade det bär du körde wizarden som satte upp digikam första gängen
<Philip5> till vänster har du en flik som heter albums. den är väl tom hos dig?
<madmax> jaja, fick starta om 
<madmax> och lägga till i början 
<madmax> lite kritik till programmet på den punkten,
<madmax> men nu när jag förstår detta så kanske ja kan komma igång
<madmax> nu redigerar jag som ett pro!
<Philip5> jag tycker digikam är överlägset allt på linux för bildorganisering och att göra vissa bildredigeringar 
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> man kan ju inte använda masker och sånt i digikam
<Philip5> gör det begränsat för bildbehandling men det är ju då tänkt att man ska använda annat till sånt
<madmax> kan man byta namn på alla bilder i en katalog?
<Philip5> rename
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut och kuta 5 km
<Philip5> hörs senare
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> madmax: är du kung på digikam nu?
<madmax> jepp, jag ändrade lite på bilder, men ja måste säga att de är omstridigt
<madmax> gillar bättre corel
<madmax> och, när ja skulle byta namn på bilder, då blev det väldigt konstigt hur den ville namnsätta, 1,2,3 och 132587, ingen nummerordning av vettighetsgrad
<madmax> typ, pappaochbarn1.nef och pappaochbarn2.nef men sen hoppa den till pappaochbarn48.nef
<Philip5> jo aftershot är ju najs
<Philip5> digikam är också najs när man får lite koll på det men de är ju olika typer av program
<madmax> ah, min höft är paj
<madmax> kan knappt gå nu
<madmax> kanske måste lägga ner mina drömmar om att bli filmskapare
<madmax> och bli rullstolsbunden istället
<madmax> är iaf glad att du tipsade mig om att logga in i kde, känns trevligt att slippa unity en stund
<Philip5> kde ftw!
<Philip5> du kan bli en rullstolsbunden filmskapare. dokumentera från ett annat perspektiv
<madmax> bygga riggar till min rullstol och bli skrattad åt av ungdommar
<madmax> som kastar äpplen på mig
<madmax> och kallar mig för rullstolsmongo
<Philip5> verkar vara dåliga gener i sundsvallstrakten. de blir dödssjuka av förkylningar och har taskiga höfter
<madmax> beror säkert på alla gifter som dumpats i havet här
<madmax> det ryktas att det ska finnas tunnor med dödligt gift i vattnet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, kanske 45 minuter efter du drog
<Philip5> Flygisoft: starkt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: statusrapport på ditt paket tack
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Precis installerat om datorn
<Philip5> windows?
<Flygisoft> Fick mina grejer jag hade beställt, cpu, moderkort, minne och chassi :)
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> jag fick ett paket idag också :)
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Ska installera thunderbird så kan jag kolla mailen nu bara
<Philip5> tycker man borde få ett paket om dagen för att man ska bli pigg och glad
<Philip5> oki
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det :D
<Flygisoft> Köpte Windows 8, äckligt utan start meny så hittade ett program man kunde installera för att få en meny
<Flygisoft> OS: Windows 8  –  CPU: AMD FX-8120 Eight-Core Processor (at 3100 MHz)  –  Memory usage: 3047/16286 MB (18%)  –  Graphics: nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (1920x1080x32bit 60Hz)
<Philip5> så du kör amd du?!
<Philip5> är det värt?
<Flygisoft> Jorå, typ alltid kört AMD
<Philip5> jag har aldrig gjort det tror jag
<Philip5> när jag läst på om nya grejer att skaffa in har det aldrig varit något som jag tyckt varit bättre än intel
<Philip5> det är väl bara på grafikkortsidan de kanske är bättre än nvidia men jag har ändå valt nvidia för de haft bra stöd för linux sedan länge utan strul
<Flygisoft> Tycker det är bra prestanda om man kollar mot priset
<Philip5> är den där amds värsta just nu?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Den ligger på 4.0Ghz tror jag
<Flygisoft> Måste nog köpta ny kylare imorgon, boxed skiten som följer med är ju rena dynga
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag det var länge sedan jag körde med originalkylning
<Flygisoft> Köpte ett ljudisolerat chassi, ganska nice faktiskt
<Flygisoft> bra skillnad än mot det chassi jag hade innan
<Philip5> det har jag också
<Philip5> om jag slår igång min förra dator så låter det som at starta en jumbojet i rummet i jämförelse
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> fattar inte att man kunde ha så högt surr och ändå inte bry sig
<Flygisoft> Dock så hör jag stock kylaren
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> vanegrej kanske
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju det
<Flygisoft> En jag känner har 3st rack servrar i sin 1:a
<Philip5> nu är det dvd-spelaren som låter som en helikopter de få gånger man drar igång den
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Och en rackserver låt som bara den kan jag säga
<Flygisoft> Vad kör du för kylare?
<Philip5> men hur var det nu med lägesrapporten av ditt paket? har ju inte fått någon idag så jag lever i total ovishet
<Flygisoft> Sitter och konfigurerar mailen :)
<Flygisoft> strax så ska jag kolla
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ingen uppdatering på paketet
<Philip5> nämen
<Philip5> då vet vi ju inget
<Philip5> den kanske ligger på arlanda redan
<Flygisoft> Haha jadu
<Flygisoft> Vem vet
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-25
<Philip5> madmax_: tror du jag får något filter idag då?
<Philip5> brevbäraren är här i kring nu och springer 
<Philip5> fast vi får post 3 ggr om dagen så jag vet inte hur det funkar med avier och paketutdelning
<madmax_> nää
<madmax_> jag tror du får vänta tills nästa vecka
<madmax_> eventuellt efter strejken är över
<madmax_> iofs, beror ju på hur och när och var
<madmax_> ska du ut och filma?
<Philip5> strejken varade ju bara 1 timme igår
<Philip5> fick inte filtret idag utan bara en stepring till filter för min 35/1.8g
<Philip5> och en avi för att hämta ut ett paket med min snoot
<madmax_> ah, ska du ut och testa den?
<Philip5> testa vad?
<madmax_> stepringen 
<madmax_> kom den i brev?
<Philip5> har ju inget filter än
<madmax_> du kan ju testa den, hur den snurrar osv
<madmax_> :)
<Philip5> stepringar snurrar inte
<madmax_> jag funderar på att göra ett eget filter
<madmax_> snurrar du inte på den?
<madmax_> i en skruv rörelse?
<Philip5> man sätter de på objektivet så att man kan sätta filter av andra storlekar på det
<Philip5> köper filter i storlek för mitt vidaste objektiv och sedan stepringar som steppar upp filtergängan att passa till de andra objektiven som är mindre
<Philip5> vidaste i filtergängadiameter
<Philip5> idag släpps ju kubuntu 13.04. hinner nog inte uppgradera förrän efter helgen :(
<Philip5> men stepringen funkade fint med andra filter som jag nu kan sätta på min 35/1.8g :D
<madmax_> ska titta lite på 13.04
<Philip5> jag kör ju 12.04 så en del uppdateringar av allt har väl kommit förutom att jag sett till att köra senaste kde hela tiden 
<Philip5> och egna updates av diverse grejs
<madmax_> verkar vara bättre funktionalitet med  panelens previewfönster
<Philip5> vad kör du för version av kde?
<madmax_> om man har fler fönster igång av samma program kan man visst kryssa dem nu i det där preview läget som finns
<madmax_> 12.04
<madmax_> aha, kde
<Philip5> av kde
<madmax_> jaru..
<Philip5> help > about kde
<Philip5> i ett program som använde qt
<madmax_> Platform Version 4.8.5 (4.8.5)
<Philip5> den är ju inte dagsfärsk direkt så mycket har hänt sedan dess
<Philip5> jag kör kde 4.10.2
<madmax_> upplever faktiskt inga buggar ännu
<madmax_> förutom att ja stängt ner alla skärmsläckare, strömsparlägen osv
<madmax_> endå går skärmen ner i mörkerläge
<Philip5> lite förbättreingar överallt som är nytt och buggfixar
<madmax_> har kubuntu 13.04 släppts?
<madmax_> kubuntu är faktiskt ganska bra, men ubuntu alltså
<madmax_> det är helt åt skogen numera
<madmax_> windows 8 känns ju mer öppet än ubuntu 12.04
<Philip5> det släpps idag när som helst
<Philip5> skulle släppas kl 13.00 men det blev lite försent
<Philip5> jo nu är det ute
<madmax_> ska inte förhasta mig, denna gång blir det att lösa partitionering lite vettigare
<madmax_> och dessutom ska ja kryptera
<Philip5> ska bort i helgen så jag får installera efter det tror jag
<Philip5> eller ikväll
<madmax_> va ska du göra i helgen då?
<Philip5> ska blåsa allt och köra in nytt
<Philip5> syrrans äldsta kid fyller 22 år så det ska kalasas
<madmax_> okej
<madmax_> min sambo blir också 22 år
<Philip5> stora kickan
<madmax_> tiden bara rasar iväg
<madmax_> en dag är dom 21, nästa 22..
<Philip5> snart är hon gammal och sliten och du får leta något yngre och fräschare ;)
<madmax_> jo
<madmax_> sådärja, nu har man deklarerat
<Philip5> borde jag också göra
<madmax_> nästan 4k tillbaka i skatt!
<Philip5> tar väl fogden direkt?
<madmax_> jag vet inte riktigt
<Philip5> om du har skuld där så gör de nog det
<madmax_> ska nog ringa till krono och fråga
<Philip5> jag får tillbaka 11k
<madmax_> känns förjävligt att dom tar det och ger till radiotjänst
<Philip5> jo
<madmax_> det är som att bli rånad och rövplomberad
<madmax_> jag har inte fått ut något av dessa kronor, då ja inte ens var bosatt i sverige under den tiden
<madmaxione> e-böcker, läser svenskar sånt?
<madmaxione> konversation är en höjdare, behöver inte ens # när man joinar ny kanal
<madmaxione> precis som mirc typ 
<Philip5> jo jag gillar konversation
<Philip5> fattar inte varför den inte är standard i kubuntu
<Philip5> nu ska jag strax åka och hämta mitt paket
<Philip5> hoppas filtret kommer imorgon
<Philip5> madmaxione: så där ja... då har man hämtat ut näst sista paket för veckan. nu är det bara filtret kvar som ligger på väg men det kommer nog som vanligt brev
<Philip5> spännande tider
<Flygisoft> :D
<madmaxione> :)
<Philip5> frågan är ju vad man ska beställa härnäst :P
<Philip5> lite mindre grejer kan man ju köpa på sig i mängder.
<Philip5> kanske skulle samla ihop till lite dyrare prylar men då kan man ju inte köpa lika ofta
<Flygisoft> Köpnoja här
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> när Yongnuo väl släpper sina radiotriggers med ttl-stöd för nikon så ska jag nog köpa sådana och 2 sådana blixtar som Flygisoft beställde
<Flygisoft> Beställde ny kylning igår
<Philip5> åhå, vad blev det för kylning?
<Flygisoft> köpte en en sluten vattenkylning, lär vara bra mycket tystare och bättre, Corsair H80i
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså? :D
<Flygisoft> lär bli nice
<Philip5> har inte vågat ge mig på vattenkylning. verkar bökigt och känns som det är fler grejer som kan strejka eller paja med sådan över tid
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Orkar inte köra "riktig" vattenkylning eller vad man ska säga
<Flygisoft> Med separat pump, hållare och dra egna slangar
<Philip5> nä det verkar meckigt
<Flygisoft> Man vet ju aldrig när det börjar läka då :P
<Philip5> eller att pumpen stannar eller så
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> känns som ett känsligare system
<Flygisoft> Dock kan du ju köpa en mätare som kollar flödet, så stängs datorn direkt då stödet ändras
<Flygisoft> flödet*
<Flygisoft> Med kylningen jag köpte kommunicerar via USB och ett program, man kan övervaka hela pumpen där samt fläktarna
<Philip5> hur funkar det i linux tro om man kör det?
<Flygisoft> Jadu, kanske står på deras hemsida, är ju Corsair Link som används till pumpen som jag fattade det
<Philip5> tror jag kör med mina feta kylflänsar och dubbla stora tysta fläktar
<Philip5> så där... då har man deklarerat
<Philip5> behöver man inte tänka mer på det mer än att vänta in återbäringen och fundera på vad man ska köpa för kameraprylar för dem ;P
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Får bara tillbaka typ 700kr, dåligt detta år
<Philip5> får lite drygt 11k
<Philip5> bbl
<Flygisoft> Som tjejen min, hon får 12k tror jag
<Philip5> najs
<Flygisoft> Fusk
<madmaxione> ja, fan, tanten min får tillbaka 0, hon nolltaxerade.
<madmaxione> på måndag blir det igen mat på dagis här i sundsvall
<madmaxione> strejk på gång..
<Philip5> vilka strejkar?
<madmaxione> kommunal antar jag
<madmaxione> mat-tanterna på skolorna
<Philip5> är det något lokalt då?
<madmaxione> tror det är rikstäckande
<madmaxione> vet ej ännu
<madmaxione> alla skolor i sundsvall typ.
<madmaxione> vet jag om iaf.
<madmaxione> jag håller ungen hemma, skolan vill att man ska skicka med kall mat
<Philip5> jo det verkar som kommunal är på gång
<Philip5> fast inte här i uppsala
<Philip5> nu måste jag fundera lite så jag inte missar att backa upp något som är viktigt att spara innan jag blåser min dator och kör in nya kubuntu 13.04 helt rent och fräscht
<madmaxione> jag låter nog bli att göra det nu
<madmaxione> om det problem har jag ingen annan dator att återstålla med
<Philip5> när ska du då göra det?
<madmaxione> måste fixa några extra installationsmedium
<madmaxione> typ, 3 olika på DVD
<Philip5> bränner en cd
<madmaxione> drar ner lite olika operativsystem just nu
<Philip5> vad för kul?
<madmaxione> kubuntu, windows, ubuntu
<madmaxione> ska bränna två av varje tänkte jag.
<Philip5> windows??
<madmaxione> 8 :)
<Philip5> du använder ju inte piratgrejer säger du ;)
<madmaxione> ifall att det blir problem
<madmaxione> nej, det är mer ifall att allt skiter sig
<Philip5> säg det till polisen ;)
<madmaxione> äh, polisen får bara ett "hej, inga kommentarer"
<madmaxione> finns väl ingen som blivit straffad för att laddat ner windows
<madmaxione> hatar polisen mer än radiotjänst
<madmaxione> svensk polis är hemsk
<Philip5> för att de sätter dit dig
<madmaxione> de försöker iaf
<madmaxione> har aldrig åkt fast för någonting :)
<madmaxione> norsk polis är bra, trevliga är dom också
<Philip5> du har alltid varit snabb på att springa ifrån denm
<madmaxione> de va på mig för ett par månader sedan
<madmaxione> 2 unga snuthanar som hoppa ur bilen och spände musklerna
<madmaxione> blev helt chockad där ja står och väntar på bussen
<Philip5> har jag också råkat ut för sådana
<madmaxione> de fotograferar mig med en sony smartphone
<Philip5> har ju blivit av med körkortet och fått lite böter
<madmaxione> och säger att ja är misstänkt för misshandel
<Philip5> men det var ett tag sedan. nu kör jag så ansvarsfullt så
<madmaxione> jo, de tog min brors körkort för ett par veckor sedan
<madmaxione> han fick dock tillbaka det efter två veckor
<madmaxione> tycker polisen ska göra annat än åka förbi min busshållsplats 30 ggr i timmen och titta på oss som står och väntar på bussen
<madmaxione> släng in berusade ungdomar på fyllecell istället
<Philip5> jag var utan körkort i 3 mån :(
<Philip5> kanske är ovanligt många snygga brudar som åker med din buss
<madmaxione> mest invandrare, lallare och jag som åker bussen.
<Philip5> och så du
<Philip5> nu bränns det dvd med kubuntu 13.04 :D
<Philip5> höll på att inte hitta några tomma dvd-skivor men hade massa tomma cd
<Philip5> tur jag hittade för annars hade det blivit trist
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-26
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror du jag får något filter idag då? hur stor är chansen tror du?
<maxjezy> 18%
<maxjezy> Philip5: hur stor tror du?
<maxjezy> jag har inte samma underlag som du sitter på just nu så om du gissar bättre än mig är inte alls förvånande 
<Philip5> jag tror nog 75% chans
<Philip5> annars tror jag det kommer på måndag
<maxjezy> något som är dåligt är att det inte finns fotoprylar på stan 
<maxjezy> classe har bara två filter
<maxjezy> och väldigt lite prylar
<Philip5> trisy
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> vi har en fotobutik som har lite grejs och sedan är det mediamarkt som har en del men de har ju bara konsumentprylar och inte mycket man kan gå och dräggla över
<maxjezy> ja, det är som om vi alltid hamnar utanför samhällets ramar
<maxjezy> fotografer
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> borde kvoteras in fotobutiker i varje by
<maxjezy> när man googlar får man lixom fram fotoframkallningsbutiker här i sundsvall
<maxjezy> som framkallar film, lixom...
<maxjezy> snälla..
<Philip5> för varannan ica eller konsum borde det finnas en fotobutik
<Philip5> de är ju också på utdöende
<Philip5> nu ser jag brevbäraren i kvarteret
<maxjezy> ja, lägg ner verksamheten och förse kunderna med odrägligt dyra saker i fina glashyllor istället
<maxjezy> ja ska se efter om våran syns till
<Philip5> fotoaffärer skulle vara lite som apotek. sponsras av staten
<maxjezy> min har varit här, fick sundsvalls nyheter
<maxjezy> tjejen har precis fått lön, kanske ska shoppa lite på dustin
<Philip5> så pass... men du fick inget filter i brevlådan som överraskning?
<Philip5> hehe, då blir hon nog glad
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> tänk om någon hade skickat ett filter till dig bara för att överraska?!?!
<Philip5> menar om vissa kan vinna 237 mille på lotto så borde väl du kunna få ett filter bara så där på tur
<maxjezy> ja, snåla jävel 
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> det är lite pill att fixa till allt efter en ominstallation
<maxjezy> jo, jag orkar inte bråka med grafikproblem nu, som ja misstänker kommer uppstå
<maxjezy> sen är det ju att installera bort alla dåliga program
<maxjezy> och fylla på med bra
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> men efter strulet att få installationen på den disk jag ville så har det funkat rätt bra
<maxjezy> ja måste köpa nytt chassi, egentligen vill jag bara ta pengarna och dra utomlands
<Philip5> ta ALLA dina pengar menar du... ;)
<maxjezy> boka en resa till alicante
<maxjezy> dricka mojitos på stranden
<Philip5> för alla dina miljoner du har stoppat undan för fogden
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> betalade precis lite räkningar
<maxjezy> fyfasiken va dyrt det blev
<Philip5> ja det är trist
<maxjezy> det viktiga är att betala dom i rätt ordning
<maxjezy> telia, den väntar man med i några veckor
<maxjezy> jävla uzbekistanterrorister
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu har man betalat framkallningarna också
<Philip5> latjo
<Philip5> maxjezy: inget filter än :(
<Philip5> nu ska det betalas räkningar och det gör lite ont i magen när man sätter sig med räkningn från radiotjänst :/
<maxjezy> jo, fan..
<maxjezy> ja tittar på böneutropet i fittja
<maxjezy> intressant hur alla står och filmar 
<maxjezy> nej, nu drar ja ner på stan och shoppar
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> shoppa loss
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått allt du beställt nu?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nä ett filter kvar
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Flygisoft> Bytt kylare nu, nu hör man ju knappt datorn, trevligt
<Philip5> kan komma nu för av någon anledning kommer paketgrejs strax efter kl 16 ibland
<Philip5> coolt
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> fast idag har jag ju fått tänka mer på installation och konfiguration av linux
<Flygisoft> Vad har du grejat med då?
<Philip5> blåste ju burken igår kväll och installerade rent fräscht kubuntu 13.04 som släpptes igår
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Philip5> än så länge inga problem heller
<Flygisoft> Kör kubuntu på laptopen faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Vete fan vad jag har för version där dock
<Philip5> bara meck vid själva installationen att få det installerat som jag ville på diskarna
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> och nu ska jag lägga till min skrivare
<Philip5> hoppas den funkar också
<Flygisoft> Måste installera min skrivare också nu när du säger det
<Philip5> hmm
<Philip5> nu ville den visst inte
<Flygisoft> Segt
<Flygisoft> ser nu att rpm kabeln som jag kopplade från pumpen visar pumpens hastighet
<Philip5> brb
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> det där var inte helt logiskt
<Philip5> när man lägger till en printer så avaktiveras den som standard innan man aktiverar den man lagt till
<Philip5> borde ju vara tvärt om. lägger man till en så borde man vilja använda den
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det din tjej som firar att hon fått lön idag?!?! :P  http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/431938_579956198704725_1501134906_n.jpg
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> näe, min tjej gillar inte pizza
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: fick inget filter idag :(
<Philip5> ska ju ändå bort över helgen så det kanske är lika bra
<maxjezy> var ska du?
<maxjezy> syrran?
<Philip5> syrrans kid som fyller år ju
<maxjezy> justja, vart är det då?
<maxjezy> sundsvall?
<Philip5> mariefred
<maxjezy> jaja, akta er för psykopater bara  :)
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> finns gamla nerlagda psykhus där omkring
<Philip5> i strängnäs men inte i just mariefred. i mariefred har de fängelse istället
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=50064
<maxjezy> sjhoppa nudlar!
<Philip5> se där... hela kostcirkeln
<maxjezy> japp
<Flygisoft> Dom där nudlarna såg goda ut
<maxjezy> de va gött!
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Jaså? :)
<maxjezy> jo, så mycket olika smaker att välja bland
<maxjezy> och riktig soya, helt annat än det man köper på affären annars
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du nervös?
<Philip5> vadå då?
<maxjezy> du ska ju ut och resa och besöka södermaland
<maxjezy> du kanske ser göran persson
<Philip5> hehe det förstås
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-27
<Flygisoft> madmax: Sett till Philip idag något?
<madmax> Flygisoft: nepp, han är hos sin syster och firar sin systersons födelsedag 
<Flygisoft> Ahh, ja just det
<madmax> tror han kommer hem imorgonkväll om ja inte mins fel
#kubuntu-se 2013-04-28
<madmax> Philip5, wb
<Philip5> danke schön
<Philip5> madmax: har jag missat mycket när jag varit borta??
<Philip5> madmax: har Flygisoft varit snäll?
<madmax> näe, Flygisoft undrade var du var
<madmax> han va lite orolig för dig
<madmax> jag lugnade honom med att berätta att du va på kalas
<madmax> annars har det varit lugnt
<Philip5> vilken tur
<madmax> jag fick dock boota in i ubuntu för ja hitta ingen vettig support till kubuntu problemet ja hade
<Philip5> uj
<madmax> :(
<madmax> jag ska boota in i kubuntu nu om du har lust att hjälpa mig sen?
<Philip5> jo. jag kollar lite p hockey nu
<madmax> sådärja, nu sitter ja i Kubuntu miljön
<madmax> problemet jag har är att skärmen släcks efter ett par minuter om ja inte rör musen eller tangentbordet
<madmax> energy saving settings, där har ja stängt ner allt som har med detta att göra
<madmax> även i screensavern.
<Philip5> då kanske du missat nått ändå
<Philip5> har du bockat ur alla under energy savings?
<madmax> japp
<Philip5> om du har klickat apply på det så borde det inte bli så
<madmax> okej, ja klickade i alla och applya. och tvärtom och applya.
<Philip5> se om det inte blir rätt nu då
<madmax> ska vänta nu i några minuter utan att röra datorn så får jag se om de gav resultat.
<Philip5> och bockat ur start automatically after: på screen savern?
<Philip5> screen lockern...
<madmax> japp, får testa detta lite under dagen, har haft svårigheter att låta musen vara ifred nu
<Philip5> du bar vill pilla
<madmax> jepp
<madmax> youtube verkar ha massa svårigheter nu
<Philip5> tror du jag får något filter imorgon då?
<madmax> videoklipp som ej är tillgängliga överallt
<madmax> jo, imorgon vågar ja sätta 50% iaf
<Philip5> men det skulle väl typ regna hela dagen imorgon så det går väl knappt att testa det ute då ändå
<Flygisoft> Yeaaahh
<Flygisoft> Philip5: "Stockholm utr,Sverige, The item has arrived from abroad to Postens international terminal for sorting."
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> med lite tur kanske den hinner ut imorgon redan?
<Philip5> sedan jäklar vad du ska blixtra :D
<Flygisoft> Jadu, ska ju upp till Norrland så tar nog en dag extra ;D
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ska du ha blixten till något särskilt eller mest bra att ha?
<Philip5> du får roa dig med att läsa manualen först kanske. den har tidigare varit lite kul för den brukar vara på kinesiska och engelska men tidigare var engelskan som översatt med google translate och kunde blir lite kul ibland. tror det är bättre nu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne inte direkt, mest för att kunna använda en bättre blixt än den som sitter på kameran
<Flygisoft> Haha, ja jag får göra det, ska köpa den där laddaren du länkade förut också tror jag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo det är stor skillnad att kunna stutsa blixten genom att vinkla den så den inte bara går rakt på
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> Haha, installerade subversion och trac på min lilla server här hemma
<Flygisoft> Den får jobba som bara den när jag går in på vissa sidor i trac :P
<Flygisoft> mycket att generera för för denna CPU
<Philip5> du pressar den stackarn
<doktor-alban> Hej, det är jag som är doktor-alban!
<MaxJezy> nej, det är faktiskt bara jag.
<Flygisoft> Jodu den blir då pressad
<MaxJezy> Flygisoft: vilken?
<Flygisoft> Ne svarade bara på det Philip5 sa tidigare
<MaxJezy> jahaja.
<MaxJezy> Philip5: det verkade som om man behövde starta om KDE innan inställningarna tog plats
<Philip5> MaxJezy: borde man inte behövt kan man tycka
<Philip5> MaxJezy: ska du ut och demonstrera den 1 maj då?
<Philip5> vad ska du skriva på plakatet? mer pengar och prylar till MaxJezy
<MaxJezy> jag ska se om ja är ledig i min kalender
<MaxJezy> verkar körigt, kanske hinner twittra!
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> hårt
<MaxJezy> jag åker bort nästa vecka, blir borta en vecka
<Philip5> vadå då?
<MaxJezy> ska vara kattvakt 
<Philip5> en hel vecka? låter jobbigt
<Philip5> utan alla dina prylar?
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> åker på torsdag  och kommer hem veckan efter på fredag/lördag
<Philip5> hårt
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-22
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hallå hallå
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tjena
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var det något särskilt eller ville du bara ha lite uppmärksamhet?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är bara uppmärksamhet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så pass
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad lugnt det blivit här sedan vi båda fått våra triggers och maxjezy slutat hänga i kanalen 
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funderar just på om jag skulle köpa ett sådant här fäste för att kunna fästa upp till 3 blixtar på samma stativfäste. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Support-Flash-Sabot-Griffe-Hot-Shoe-Adaptateur-pour-Camera-Trepied-Lampe-Canon-/291125528687?pt=FR_IQ_PhotoVideo_Accessoires_Accessoires_Photo&hash=item43c86f086f
<Philip5> är ju smidigt om man vill ha lite mer kräm i en softbox av din typ
<Philip5> jag har en sådan här sedan tidigare men den är lite vek i fästet mot stativet om man har tunga ljusmodifierare på den http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable-Tri-Flash-Sockets-Hot-Shoe-Cold-Shoe-Mount-Bracket-umbrella-Holder-/171244752919?pt=UK_Lighting_Light_Stand_Boom_Accessories&hash=item27defb9017
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah nice :)
<Flygisoft> Behövs några triggers då med :P
<Philip5> jo men triggers har jag :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad är det får dimensioner på din softbox?
<Flygisoft> 80cm
<Flygisoft> Djupet kan jag inte dock
<Philip5> kollade runt lite efter din typ men såg bara på 60x90 cm som hade grid och 70x70 utan grid
<Philip5> 80x80?
<Philip5> fyrkantig eller octagon?
<Flygisoft> octogon
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> ja det har jag nog också sett
<Flygisoft> octagon*
<Philip5> funderar på en sådan
<Philip5> hur var kvallen? den känns inte som den ska pajja som värsta billiga paraplyet?
<Flygisoft> Nerå, känns då bra mycket bättre än mit vit/svart paraply jag har
<Flygisoft> mitt
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> för sätter man i ett trippelfäste i en sådan så får man ju en del mer kraft
<Flygisoft> Tror den gick på £18 om jag inte minns fel, £10 extra med grid
<Philip5> ingenting ju
<Philip5> från kina?
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Philip5> jag är ju lite slö så jag brukar köpa från UK
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Gick snabbt från säljaren jag köpte från
<Philip5> det är ju rätt smidigt med paraplymodell av boxen så man bara fäller upp den och så är det klart
<Philip5> en traditionell är kanske rubustare men ganska bökiga att plocka upp och ned
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju så
<Flygisoft> Enda nackdelen med en som man trär över blixtarna och stativet är ju att man inte kan få lika djupa vinklar
<Philip5> men var gridden ett separat köp eller ingick den i en combo?
<Flygisoft> Jag köpte till den
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> typ sådan här du köpte? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Professional-80cm-Octagon-Umbrella-Softbox-soft-box-Reflector-Speedlite-/181115881800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2b590948
<Flygisoft> Yepp den
<Flygisoft> Här är den jag köpte från
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390535349962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
<Philip5> du får skaffa ett boomstativ så kan du få andra vinklar
<Flygisoft> Haha jo sant det
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa en till faktiskt, så jag har till båda mina blixtar
<Philip5> och du försäkrade dig först om att de är tillverkade under fairtrade förhållanden?! ;)
<Philip5> inga barnarbeten
<Philip5> ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Nu ska du inte ge mig skuldkänslor här
<Philip5> jo för du hade gärna betalat 5000 kr för den om du vetat att den var tillverkad av lata feta kvinnor från borås som har fackliga avtal som säger att de får fika en gång i kvarten
<Flygisoft> Nej :P
<Philip5> inte?! :P
<Flygisoft> Man börjar ju fundera när man ska få börja betala tull
<Flygisoft> Men är väl att grejerna man beställer inte kostar så mycket
<Flygisoft> speciellt när dom markerar allt som gift och värde på typ $10
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> mina filter som jag köpte från usa var satta till värde för vad 1 filter kostde men jag köpte 3 vilket borde blivit tull
<Philip5> men jag slapp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: beställde nu en sådan där softbox som din från kina... :O
<Philip5> crazy
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ojdå :D
<Philip5> jo jag blev lite crazy
#kubuntu-se 2014-04-26
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu är både min trippelblixhållare från UK och softboxen som din från kina skickade... vilken kommer först tror du? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du inte ute och glassar?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jodu
<Flygisoft> Kom precis utifrån
<Flygisoft> riktigt skönt ute nu :)
<Philip5> japp, jag har också varit ute hela eftermiddagen och kom nyss hem och käkar lite
<Philip5> har gått och gått och gått med rätt tung rygga med massa fotoprylar
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Varit ute och fotat i naturen eller?
<Philip5> nä gatufoto
<Philip5> analogt
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
#kubuntu-se 2015-04-24
<Flygisoft> Ja då var det fredag igen
<Flygisoft> trevliga tider
<Philip5> jo och jag tvättar :(
<Flygisoft> Inte så kul :P
<Flygisoft> Själv har man rengjort 3st vattenlås här hemma, lika trevligt varje gång..
<Philip5> jag har också ett i badrummet du kan få komma att göra rent :)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
